# Irish Water Spanielllllllll :-o



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm late, but I just found out about Irish Water Spaniels last week. I could definitely mistake one for a brown standard poodle if I wasn't looking closely. There are differences in appearance, and large differences in temperament/behavior but gosh, they look similar. 

Have you seen one in person?











Their muzzles are definitely broader









Very different tail









Brown standard poodle









Irish Water spaniels









Brown Standard Poodles









I'm extremely bias but I think poodles are cuter and have the better temperament lol. I wonder if IWS's can grow hair on their face/tail? I haven't run into any pics of them without a clean face/tail.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They are definitely more cobby in build. And their faces are naturally smooth coated...doesn't grow like a Poodle's. Tails the same I think. I think they're really neat dogs for someone who likes a heftier built dog with a great, energetic, trainable, not usually prone to aggression personality. I met a couple some time ago and really liked them.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

They are similar but the Poodle is more refined/stylish. IMO

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

They have some similar heritage I believe. But yes, poodles are much more refined. Actually, some of those brown poodles pictured above look awfully stocky and "Irish water spaniel-like" for my taste..;p


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

This is so strange because I was at an AKC Match show on Sunday and one of the dogs competing was an Irish Water Spaniel! DH and I were confused because we thought maybe it was a Standard Poodle at first, but when you got up closer, you could tell it wasn't. I thought maybe it was a Lagotto...

We stopped to talk with the owners after and sure enough - Irish Water Spaniel! Up close, they are a bit more boxy and squat than a poodle, especially in the head. Poodles have that long, refined muzzle, the spaniels was a bit more square/broad. The owners of this spaniel had had standards for years and wanted to try a different, but similar, breed. They said the spaniel has been fun to own, but "nowhere near as intelligent" as any of the poodles they had.  Theirs was the exact same color as Cooper. It was funny to see them sitting next to each other.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lagottos are small to medium in size. I think they're awesome little dogs. I looked into them before deciding on the Poodle. They're actually an ancestor of all water dogs today...a very nice little dog. I prefer the clean face though, of the Poodle...even if the Lagotto is adorbs. I loved looking at the puppy pictures.



Lagotto Romagnolo - American Kennel Club

This is just another page off that same link...some fun, interesting facts about this ancient breed.

Lagotto Romagnolo Detail


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have seen Irish Water Spaniels at shows. I think they are beautiful and love that their face does not need to be shaved. Not a fan of the rat tail which is their natural look. I considered the IWS at one time but they are just bigger than I wanted. Same reason I did not get a standard poodle. It they ever made a mini IWS, I would seriously consider one. Their broad face reminds me of my Portuguese Water Dogs.


----------

